# Meteorologia - Cursos, Livros e Manuais (online)



## Vince (18 Jun 2007 às 10:56)

*
MetEd - Meteorology Education & Training*

A maioria dos modulos são em inglês, mas também existem alguns em espanhol.
Os modulos organizam-se nestes* tópicos*:

# Aviation Weather
# Climate
# Coastal Weather
# Convective Weather
# Emergency Mgmnt
# Fire Weather
# Fog and Low Stratus
# Hurricanes/Tropical
# Hydrology/Flooding
# Marine Met/Oceans
# Mesoscale Met
# Mountain Met
# NWP (Modeling)
# QPF (Precipitation)
# Radar Meteorology
# Satellite Meteorology
# Space Weather
# Winter Weather
# Other

*Módulos:*

A Convective Storm Matrix: Buoyancy/Shear Dependencies 
A Social Science Perspective on Flood Events 
Advances in Microwave Remote Sensing: Ocean Wind Speed and Direction 
An Introduction to Ensemble Streamflow Prediction 
An Introduction to POES Data and Products 
An Introduction to the EUMETSAT Polar System 
An MCS Matrix 
Anticipating Convective Storm Structure and Evolution
Anticipating Hazardous Weather and Community Risk  
Applying Diagnostic and Forecast Tools: Forecasting Fog and Low Stratus  
Assessing Climatology in Fog/Stratus Forecasting  
Australian Warm-season Severe Thunderstorm Case Studies  
Barrier Jet Forecasting: Eastern Foothills and High Plains of Colorado, 17-20 March 2003  
Basic Terminal Forecast Strategies  
Blowing Snow: Baker Lake, Nunavut, Canada 04-10 February 2003  
Boundary Detection and Convection Initiation  
CAMEO/HYSPLIT  
Canadian EPV Charts  
Case Study: A New England Fog Event  
Case Study: A Northern Plains Cold-Air Outbreak Event  
Challenges of Forecasting in the West  
Coastally Trapped Wind Reversals  
Cold Air Damming  
COMAP Symposium on Numerical Weather Prediction: Presentation Archive
Community Hurricane Preparedness  
Conceptual Models of Tropical Waves  
Creating a Local Climate Product Using Composite Analysis  
Customer Impacts: Forecasting Fog and Low Stratus  
Definition of the Mesoscale  
Deformation Zone Analysis  
Determining Visibility  
Diagnosing and Forecasting Extratropical Transition: A Case Exercise on Hurricane Michael  
Dispersion Basics  
Dust Enhancement Techniques Using MODIS and SeaWiFS  
Dynamic Feature Identification: The Satellite Palette  
Dynamically Forced Fog  
Dynamics & Microphysics of Cool-Season Orographic Storms  
Ensemble Forecasting Explained  
Ensemble Prediction System Matrix: Characteristics of Operational Ensemble Prediction Systems (EPS)  
ENSO and Beyond  
Extratropical Cyclones  
Feature Identification Exercises: Clouds, Snow, and Ice Using MODIS  
Feature Identification Using Environmental Satellites  
Fire Weather  
Flash Flood Processes  
Flood Frequency Analysis  
Flow Interaction with Topography  
Fog and Stratus Forecast Approaches  
Forecast Process  
Forecasting Aviation Icing: Icing Type and Severity  
Forecasting Dust Storms  
Forecasting Radiation Fog  
FORMOSAT-3/COSMIC  
Freezing and Melting, Precipitation Type, and Numerical Weather Prediction  
From mm to cm... Study of snow/liquid water ratios in Quebec  
Gap Winds  
Heavy Banded Snow  
Heavy Precipitation and Flash Flooding
How Mesoscale Models Work  
How Models Produce Precipitation & Clouds  
Hurricane Strike!™  
Hurricanes Canadian Style: Extratropical Transition  
Hydrology for the Meteorologist: Basic Hydrology for Headwater Forecasting
Hydrology for the Meteorologist: The Headwater Forecast Process  
Icing Assessment Using Observations and Pilot Reports  
Icing Assessment Using Soundings and Wind Profiles  
Imaging with NPOESS VIIRS: A Convergence of Technologies and Experience  
Impact of Model Structure & Dynamics  
In-depth Physics Lessons  
Influence of Model Physics on NWP Forecasts  
Intelligent Use of Model-Derived Products  
Introduction to Ensemble Prediction  
Introduction to Fire Behavior: Influences of Topography, Fuels, and Weather on Fire Ignition and Spread  
Introduction to Ocean Tides  
Inverted Troughs and Their Associated Precipitation Regimes  
Inverted Troughs Case Exercise  
Isentropic Analysis  
Jet Streak Circulations  
Landfalling Fronts and Cyclones  
Lectures on Radar Applications in Mesoscale Meteorology  
Local Influences on Fog and Low Stratus  
Low-Level Coastal Jets  
Marine Meteorology  
Marine Wave Model Matrix  
Mesoscale Aspects of Winter Weather Forecasting Topics  
Mesoscale Banded Precipitation  
Mesoscale Convective Systems: Squall Lines and Bow Echoes  
Mesoscale Meteorology: A Primer (A Module Collection)  
Microwave Remote Sensing Resources  
Microwave Remote Sensing: Clouds, Precipitation, and Water Vapor  
Microwave Remote Sensing: Overview  
Model Fundamentals  
Mountain Waves and Downslope Winds  
NexSat: Preparing Users for the NPOESS/VIIRS Era  
NPOESS: The Next Generation Polar-orbiting Operational Environmental Satellite Program
Numerical Weather Prediction  
Ocean Effect Snow: New England Snow Storm, 14 January 1999  
Operational Models Matrix: Characteristics of Operational NWP Models  
Operational Satellite Derived Tropical Rainfall Potential (TRaP)  
PBL in Complex Terrain - Part 1  
PBL in Complex Terrain - Part 2  
Physics of the Aurora: Earth Systems  
Polar Lows Ungava Bay 01 December 2000  
Polar Satellite Products for the Operational Forecaster (POES) Module 1: POES Introduction  
Polar Satellite Products for the Operational Forecaster (POES) Module 2: Microwave Products and Applications  
Polar Satellite Products for the Operational Forecaster (POES) Module 3: Case Studies  
Polar Satellite Products for the Operational Forecaster (POES) Module 4: Soundings  
Polar Satellite Products for the Operational Forecaster: Microwave Analysis of Tropical Cyclones  
Precipitation Type: New Brunswick, 01-03 February 2003  
Predicting Supercell Motion Using Hodograph Techniques  
Principles of Convection I: Buoyancy and CAPE  
Principles of Convection II: Using Hodographs  
Principles of Convection III: Shear and Convective Storms  
Quantitative Precipitation Forecasting Overview  
Radiation Fog  
Rain Gauges: Are They Really Ground Truth?  
Remote Sensing of Land, Oceans, and Atmosphere with MODIS  
Remote Sensing of Ocean Wind Speed and Direction: An Introduction to Scatterometry  
Remote Sensing Using Satellites  
Review of GOES IR Imagery Including Winter and Icing Applications  
Rip Currents: Forecasting  
Rip Currents: Nearshore Fundamentals  
Rip Currents: NWS Mission and Partnerships  
River Forecasting Case Study  
River Ice Processes  
Runoff Processes  
Satellite Meteorology: Case Studies Using GOES Imager Data
Satellite Meteorology: GOES Channel Selection  
Satellite Meteorology: Introduction to Using the GOES Sounder  
Satellite Meteorology: Remote Sensing Using the New GOES Imager  
Satellite Meteorology: Using the GOES Sounder  
Seasonal Forecast Problems Refresher Training  
Severe Convection II: Mesoscale Convective Systems  
Shallow Water Waves  
Should Synopticians Worry About Climate?  
Skew-T Mastery  
Slantwise Convection Case Exercise  
Slantwise Convection: An Operational Approach  
Snowmelt Processes  
Space Weather Basics  
Space Weather: Welcome, SEC  
Streamflow Routing  
Supporting Military Emergency Response During Hazardous Releases  
Synoptic Weather Considerations: Forecasting Fog and Low Stratus  
Ten Common NWP Misconceptions  
The Balancing Act of Geostrophic Adjustment  
The El Nino-Southern Oscillation (ENSO) Cycle  
The Impact of Weather on Air Traffic Management  
The Madden-Julian Oscillation Life Cycle  
The NCEP NAM WRF Model (Full version)  
The NCEP NAM WRF Model (Short version)  
The NPOESS Science Advisory Team  
The NPP Data Exchange Toolkit (NEXT)  
The Role of the MJO in Oceanic and Atmospheric Variability  
The Science of Global Climate Change and Human Influences  
The SPoRT Center – Infusing NASA Technology Into NWS WFO  
The Use and Misuse of Conditional Symmetric Instability  
Thermally-forced Circulation I: Sea Breezes  
Thermally-forced Circulation II: Mountain/Valley Breezes  
Top Ten Misconceptions about NWP Models: Teletraining Archive  
Topics in Lake Effect Snow Forecasting  
Topics in Polar Low Forecasting  
Topics in Precipitation Type Forecasting  
Trainer Materials for the Symposium on Numerical Weather Prediction  
Understanding Data Assimilation: How Models Create Their Initial Conditions  
Understanding Marine Customers  
Understanding the Hydrologic Cycle  
Unit Hydrograph Theory  
Urban Flooding: It Can Happen in a Flash!  
Using the WRF Mesoscale Model  
Visible and Infrared Dust Detection Techniques  
Vorticity Maxima and Comma Patterns  
Vorticity Minima and Anticomma Patterns  
Watersheds: Connecting Weather to the Environment  
Wave Life Cycle I: Generation  
Wave Life Cycle II: Propagation & Dispersion  
Wave Types and Characteristics  
West Coast Fog  
What Can You Expect From the Eta-12?  
Winds in the Marine Boundary Layer: A Forecaster's Guide  
Workshop on Doppler Radar Interpretation  
Writing Effective TAFs


*Link:*
http://www.meted.ucar.edu/  (requer registo, mas é gratuito)


----------



## Vince (18 Jun 2007 às 10:56)

*THE ULTIMATE WEATHER EDUCATION WEBSITE*

*WEATHER FORECASTING PHILOSOPHY*

    1. BEING YOUR OWN FORECASTER
    2. ADDING MEANING TO A FORECAST
    3. PEOPLE AND WEATHER FORECASTING
    4. FORECASTING MISCONCEPTIONS
    5. FORECASTING MISTAKES


*BASIC METEOROLOGY TOPICS*

  Principle Topics
    1. IMPORTANT CONVERSIONS
    2. Z TIME
    3. ISOPLETHS
    4. SURFACE AND UPPER AIR OBSERVATIONS
    5. IMPORTANT METEOROLOGICAL EQUATIONS
    6. HIGH AND LOW PRESSURE TYPES

      Additional Topics
    1. BROADCAST METEOROLOGY TERMINOLOGY
    2. AIR MASS CLASSIFICATION
    3. TRANSPORTATION HAZARDS
    4. SURFACE STATION PLOT INTERPRETATION
    5. FORECASTING CLOUDS
    6. THE PLANETARY BOUNDARY LAYER
    7. ORDER OF LINKS IN WEATHER PREDICTION BOOK


*WEATHER ANALYSIS AND PREDICTION CHARTS*

    THE SURFACE CHART
    THE 850 MB CHART
    THE 700 MB CHART
    THE 500 MB CHART
    THE 300/200 MB CHART
    CHART QUIZ

*WEATHER FORECAST MODELS*

    HABY'S FORECAST MODEL INTERPETATION GUIDE
    UNISYS FORECAST MODEL INTERPETATION GUIDE
    SYNOPTIC SCALE MODEL LIMITATIONS
    THE PITFALLS OF MOS DATA
    DECODING FOUS DATA
    DECODING METAR DATA
    DECODING NGM MOS DATA
    DECODING AVN MOS DATA
    DECODING ETA MOS DATA
    DECODING MRF MOS DATA
    MODEL BIASES

*WEATHER ANALYSIS*
    COMMON ANALYSIS CHARTS
    WEATHER ANALYSIS / FORECASTING TIPS


*BECOMING A GREAT FORECASTER*

    INTRODUCTION TO MODEL MOS
    PART 1: ADVECTION ALOFT AND SURFACE TEMPERATURE
    PART 2: UPSTREAM CONDITIONS
    PART 3: STRONG RADIATIONAL COOLING
    PART 4: TIMING A FRONT
    PART 5: OCEAN AND LAKE INFLUENCE
    PART 6: BEWARE THE DARN CLOUDS
    PART 7: DON'T FRET OVER LOW POP AND LOW QPF
    PART 8: TIMING PRECIPITATION
    PART 9: TAKING MODEL CONSENSUS
    PART 10: SYNTHESIS


*POPULAR HABY HINTS*

1. UNDERSTANDING LATENT HEAT
2. THE SIMPLIFIED OMEGA EQUATION (THERMAL ADVECTION TERM)
3. THE SIMPLIFIED OMEGA EQUATION (VORTICITY ADVECTION TERM)
4. 10 POPULAR WEBSITES FOR REALTIME U.S. WEATHER DATA
5. COLD AIR DAMMING EXAMPLE
6. FORECASTING ICING ON ROADS
7. THE 540 LINE AND PRECIPITATION TYPE
8. WARMING AND COOLING OF THE EARTH'S SURFACE
9. USEFULNESS AND USELESSNESS OF RELATIVE HUMIDITY
10. CONVECTIVE INSTABILITY DEFINITION AND EXAMPLE
11. PRECIPITATION EFFECT ON WET-BULBING OUT PROCESS
12. INTERPRETATION OF AVERAGE HIGH AND LOW TEMPERATURE
13. SEVERE WEATHER VERSUS FRONTAL TYPE
14. VEERING AND BACKING WIND DEFINED
15. THE INVERSION
16. CAN IT BE TOO COLD TO SNOW?
17. WHAT CAUSES THUNDERSNOW?
18. WHAT IS DIFFERENCE BETWEEN ICE FOG AND FREEZING FOG?
19. THE SOIL MOISTURE'S IMPACT ON WEATHER PREDICTION
20. NORTHERN HEMISPHERE MID-LATITUDE SEASONS
21. THE RATE OF A SNOWFLAKE MELTING AS IT FALLS
22. CONVERSIONS USING THE DOMINANT TEMPERATURE SCALES
23. DEFINING A "VORT MAX" AND A "VORT LOBE"
24. KNOTS, PLUS OTHER WIND INFORMATION
25. WHAT CAUSES GIANT SNOWFLAKES?
26. WHAT IS A "NEGATIVELY TILTED TROUGH"?
27. WAA VS. LOCAL HEATING ON THE 850 MB FORECAST MODELS
28. USING PERCENTAGES IN FORECASTS
29. WIDESPREAD VERSUS WIDELY SCATTERED
30. CLOUD COVERAGE METHODS
31. EXPLAINING DEWPOINT AND RELATIVE HUMIDITY TO THE PUBLIC
32. THE EFFECT OF VORTICITY ADVECTION ON HEIGHT CHANGE
33. TYPES OF ICE TO SCRAPE OFF THE CAR
34. THE LEVEL IN THE TROPOSPHERE WITH THE GREATEST HEIGHT FALLS
35. COMPARING THE DENSITY OF AIR TO WATER
36. SUNBURN / TANNING MYTHS EXPOSED
37. INTERPRETATION OF UVV ON SYNOPTIC MODELS
38. OPERATIONAL INTERPRETATION OF 500 MB DPVA
39. RADAR CHARACTERISTICS OF SUPERCELLS
40. WHAT IS THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN ACCURACY AND PRECISION?
41. WHAT ARE ANOMALOUS PROPAGATION AND FALSE ECHOS?
42. JET STREAK WIND AND JET STREAK MOVEMENT
43. FORECASTING HIGHS AND LOWS USING MOS
44. FORECASTING SURFACE HIGH USING 850-mb TEMP
45. THE TOP 5 REASONS POLAR AREAS ARE COLD
46. WEATHER AND BASEBALL FLIGHT
47. INSIDE RH AS A FUNCTION OF OUTSIDE WEATHER
48. TEXAS DRYLINE PROPAGATION ON MODELS
49. REASONS FOR UNSTABLE LIFTED INDEX
50. LOCATING A FRONTAL BOUNDARY

*THERMODYNAMICS AND FORECASTING*

1. INGREDIENTS FOR THUNDERSTORMS AND SEVERE THUNDERSTORMS
2. SHEAR AND THUNDERSTORM TYPE
3. WIND SHEAR AND SUPERCELLS
4. EVALUATING TROPOSPHERIC MOISTURE
5. APPLYING TROPOSPHERIC MOISTURE TO FORECASTING
6. WHY IS MOIST AIR LESS DENSE THAN DRY AIR AT SAME TEMP?
7. WHY THE MALR IS NOT A CONSTANT
8. THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN THE LCL AND CCL
9. POTENTIAL TEMPERATURE AND THETA-E
10. NEGATIVE BOUYANCY AND THE CAP ON SKEW-T
11. THE EL AND MPL
12. OPERATIONAL USES OF THE LAYER SLICE METHOD
13. ELEVATED CONVECTION
14. PREDICTING HAIL WITH THE SKEW-T
15. EXACT LOCATION OF THUNDERSTORM DEVELOPMENT


*INFORMATION ON FORECASTING THE FOLLOWING TOPICS*

DEW 
FROST 
RADIATION 
FOG 
VIRGA 
HAIL 
THUNDERSNOW 
FLASH FLOODING 
LIGHTNING 
ICING 
SLEET 
FREEZING 
RAIN 
WINTER WX 
DERECHO 
HEAT BURST 
OROGRAPHICS 
WHITE X-MAS 
DROUGHT 
SMOG 
ISENTROPIC LIFT 
COL 
THE CAP 
700 MB CAP 
ADVECTION FOG 
TOPOGRAPHIC LIFT


*UNIQUE PROCESSES AND DEFINITIONS*

DIFFERENTIAL ADVECTION 
SQUALL LINE 
HOOK ECHO 
THERMAL TROUGH 
SHORTWAVE 
DIG AND DEEPEN 
ISOTHERMAL LAYER 
UVV MAX 
POLAR VORTEX 
INVERTED TROUGH 
UPPER LEVEL LOW 
SUPERADIABATIC 
MOISTURE TONGUE 
GRAVITY WAVE 
VERTICAL TILT 
BOMBOGENESIS 
CONVECTIVE INSTABILITY 
VORT MAX / LOBE 
COLD AIR FUNNEL 
DRYLINE BULGE 
THERMAL LOW 
CHINOOK 
THE BRIGHT BAND 
DECOUPLING


*Link:*
http://www.theweatherprediction.com/


----------



## rossby (18 Jun 2007 às 20:25)

*Re: Cursos online e gratuitos*

BOA  

Este aqui não precisa de registo: 

http://www.eumetcal.org.uk/college/trainmat.htm


*    * umetcal modules*
                + Polar lows
                + Rapid cyclogenesis
                + Forecast Verification
                + Cyclogenesis in the Mediterranean

*    * Euromet*

                + Satellite Meteorology
                + Numerical wheather prediction

*    * EUMeTrain*
    *
                + SatManu
                + Case studies
                + EPS guide

*    * MetOffice*
    *
                + Auto observation weather codes
                + Interpreting water vapour imagery
                + Sandstorm

*    * COMET*
    *
                + MetEd modules listing

*    * EUMETSAT*
    *
                + Tropical Cyclones (ASMET4)
                + Fog detection and monitoring by Meteosat-8
                + Transfer topics
                + Scatter plots and point clouds
                + Introduction to Meteosat 8
                + Solar Channels
                + Water vapour channels


----------



## Vince (24 Nov 2007 às 20:37)

*Re: Como se formam os fenómenos meteorológicos*

*METEOROLOGIA SINÓTICA*
UNIVERSIDADE DE SÃO PAULO
INSTITUTO DE ASTRONOMIA, GEOFÍSICA E CIÊNCIAS ATMOSFÉRICAS
DEPARTAMENTO DE CIÊNCIAS ATMOSFÉRICAS 

  1.  O QUE É METEOROLOGIA SINÓTICA ?
  2. ESTRUTURA GERAL DA ATMOSFERA
  3. CLIMATOLOGIA DA TROPOSFERA DA AMÉRICA DO SUL
  4. O CLIMA DO BRASIL
  5. TIPOS DE NUVENS E SUA RELAÇÃO COM O QUADRO SINÓTICO
  6. REVISÃO DE CONCEITOS DA TEORIA QUASE-GEOSTRÓFICA
  7. MODELOS CONCEITUAIS DE SISTEMAS DE PRECIPITAÇÃO
  8. ANÁLISE DA ESTABILIDADE
  9. FRENTES E FRONTOGÊNESE
  10. CICLONES E CICLOGÊNESE
  11.  NEVOEIRO
  12. GEADAS
  13. CONVECÇÃO AMAZÔNICA E ALTA DA BOLÍVIA
  14. A ZONA DE CONVERGÊNCIA DO ATLÂNTICO SUL
  15. ZONA DE CONVERGÊNCIA INTERTROPICAL
  16. ONDAS DE LESTE
  17. BRISA MARÍTIMA/TERRESTRE E VALE/MONTANHA
  18. COMPLEXOS CONVECTIVOS DE MESOESCALA
  19. LINHAS DE INSTABILIDADE
  20. BLOQUEIOS

http://www.master.iag.usp.br/ensino/Sinotica/INDICE/INDICE.HTML

----------------

*Fotointerpretação*
Esta página tem a função de auxiliar o usuário a interpretar e reconhecer algumas formações na atmosfera que são detectadas pelo satélite.

*Latitudes Médias*
Cristas
Cavados
Centros de Vorticidade
Correntes de Jato
Ciclones Extratropicais
Frentes
Massas de Ar

*Sistemas Tropicais*
ZCIT
Ciclones Tropicais
Correntes de Jato Subtropicais
Alta da Bolívia

*Sistemas de Mesoescala*
Linhas de Instabilidade
CCMs

http://www.master.iag.usp.br/ensino/Sinotica/INDICE/INDICE.HTML


-------------

*METEOROLOGIA POR SATELITE*

   1.  Investigacao de nuvens por satelite
   2. Obtencao de ventos e sua relacao com os sistemas dinamicos
   3. Sistemas de mesoescala


http://www.icess.ucsb.edu/gem/met__satelite.htm

-------------


----------



## Vince (26 Nov 2007 às 22:57)

*Re: Como se formam os fenómenos meteorológicos*

*Meteorologia Básica - Notas de Aula
Prof. Alice Marlene Grimm
*
*1) INTRODUÇÃO À METEOROLOGIA*

      QUE É METEOROLOGIA ?
      A ATMOSFERA

*2) RADIAÇÃO SOLAR E TERRESTRE. BALANÇO DE CALOR.*

      MOVIMENTOS DA TERRA, ESTAÇÕES.
      RADIAÇÃO ELETROMAGÉTICA
      ABSORÇÃO E EMISSÃO DE RADIAÇÃO POR MOLÉCULAS
      DESCRIÇÃO QUANTITATIVA DA RADIAÇÃO
      LEIS DE RADIAÇÃO (PARA CORPOS NEGROS)
      DISTRIBUIÇÃO DA RADIAÇÃO
      RADIAÇÃO SOLAR INCIDENTE
      RADIAÇÃO TERRESTRE
      MECANISMOS DE TRANSFERÊNCIA DE CALOR
      BALANÇO GLOBAL DE CALOR
      BALANÇO DE CALOR LATITUDINAL
      MEDIDA DE RADIAÇÃO

*3) TEMPERATURA*

      CALOR E TEMPERATURA
      ESCALAS DE TEMPERATURAS
      MEDIDA DA TEMPERATURA
      ÍNDICES DE DESCONFORTO HUMANO
      CONTROLES DA TEMPERATURA
      DISTRIBUIÇÃO GLOBAL DE TEMPERATURAS

*4) PRESSÃO ATMOSFÉRICA*

      DEFINIÇÃO
      A LEI DOS GASES IDEAIS
      VARIAÇÃO COM A ALTITUDE
      VARIAÇÕES HORIZONTAIS
            INFLUÊNCIA DA TEMPERATURA E DO VAPOR D’ÁGUA
            DIVERGÊNCIA E CONVERGÊNCIA ALTAS E BAIXAS
      MEDIDAS DE PRESSÃO ATMOSFÉRICA

*5) UMIDADE, CONDENSAÇÃO E ESTABILIDADE ATMOSFÉRICA*

      O CICLO HIDROLÓGICO
      MUDANÇAS DE ESTADO
      UMIDADE
            PRESSÃO DE VAPOR, UMIDADE ABSOLUTA, RAZÃO DE MISTURA
            SATURAÇÃO
            UMIDADE RELATIVA PROBLEMAS
      TEMPERATURA VIRTUAL E A LEI DOS GASES IDEAIS PARA O AR ÚMIDO
      PROBLEMA
      MEDIDAS DE UMIDADE
      VARIAÇÕES ADIABÁTICAS DE TEMPERATURA
            A PRIMEIRA LEI DA TERMODINÂMICA
            PROCESSOS ADIABÁTICOS
            TEMPERATURA POTENCIAL ESTABILIDADE
            DETERMINAÇÃO DA ESTABILIDADE
            INVERSÕES DE TEMPERATURA E POLUIÇÃO DO AR
            VARIAÇÕES DE ESTABILIDADE LEVANTAMENTO FORÇADO

*6) CONDENSAÇÃO, NUVENS E PRECIPITAÇÃO*

      PROCESSOS DE SATURAÇÃO EM BAIXOS NÍVEIS
            ORVALHO E GEADA
            NEVOEIRO NUVENS
            FORMAÇÃO DE NUVENS
            CLASSIFICAÇÃO DE NUVENS FORMAÇÃO DE PRECIPITAÇÃO
            O PROCESSO DE BERGERON
            PROCESSO DE COLISÃO - COALESCÊNCIA MEDIDAS DE PRECIPITAÇÃO

*7) O VENTO*

      FORÇAS QUE AFETAM O VENTO
      FORÇA DE GRADIENTE DE PRESSÃO
      FORÇA DE CORIOLIS
      O VENTO GEOSTRÓFICO
      PROBLEMA
      O VENTO GRADIENTE
      PROBLEMA
      VENTOS NA CAMADA DE ATRITO (PRÓXIMO À SUPERFÍCIE)
      COMO OS VENTOS GERAM MOVIMENTO VERTICAL
      MEDIDAS DO VENTO

*8) CIRCULAÇÃO GLOBAL*

      CIRCULAÇÃO GLOBAL IDEALIZADA
      DISTRIBUIÇÕES OBSERVADAS DE VENTO E PRESSÃO NA SUPERFÍCIE
      OS VENTOS DE OESTE
            POR QUE DE OESTE?
            CORRENTES DE JATO
            ONDAS NOS VENTOS DE OESTE 

(c) Departamento Fisica - Universidade Federal do Paraná


----------



## Zoelae (14 Jan 2008 às 01:02)

*Meteorologia - Livros e Manuais*

O Instituto Geofísico disponibiliza on-line vários livros, teses e outros documentos sobre Meteorologia e Geofísica

Consultem: http://www.igidl.ul.pt/download.htm


----------



## Vince (27 Jan 2008 às 17:50)

*Eumetrain.org *
http://eumetrain.org/

*Biblioteca de Módulos TEMPO*
http://www.aemet.es/es/conocermas/varios/detalles/biblioteca_tempoweb


----------



## Vince (7 Fev 2008 às 12:40)

*Online Meteorology Guide*

The Online Meteorology Guide is a collection of web-based instructional modules that use multimedia technology and the dynamic capabilities of the web. These resources incorporate text, colorful diagrams, animations, computer simulations, audio and video to introduce fundamental concepts in the atmospheric sciences. Selected pages link to (or will soon link to) relevant classroom activities and current weather products to reinforce topics discussed in the modules and allow the user to apply what has been learned to real-time weather data. Available modules include:

*Light and Optics*
The interaction between light and atmospheric particles and the colorful optical effects that result.
*
Clouds and Precipitation*
Cloud classifications and the processes by which clouds and precipitation develop.

*Forces and Winds*
Forces that influence the flow of air and how they interact to produce wind.

*Air Masses and Fronts*
The most common types of air masses and fronts, plus a look at the different types of advection.

*Weather Forecasting*
General forecasting methods, important surface features, plus forecasting tips for different scenarios.

*Severe Storms*
The online version of NOAA's Severe Storm Spotters Guide. Investigates the different types of thunderstorms, their associated components, plus an in depth look at tornadoes.

*Hurricanes*
The anatomy of hurricanes, how they develop and why they are so dangerous.

*El Niño*
Why El Niño develops and the global impact it has on weather patterns and economics.

*Hydrologic Cycle*
The circulation and conservation of the earth's water.



*Link:*
http://ww2010.atmos.uiuc.edu/(Gh)/guides/mtr/home.rxml


----------



## Vince (13 Fev 2008 às 14:35)

*Meteorologia e Columbofilia - Escola de Meteorologia*

    * Atmosfera
    * Calor e Temperatura
    * Pressão Atmosférica
    * Humidade do Ar
    * Nuvens e Precipitação
    * Vento
    * Visibilidade
    * Massas de Ar
    * Frontologia
    * Trovoadas
    * Relâmpagos
    * Tornados
    * Climatologia de Portugal
    * Ventos Locais
    * Imagens de Satélite
    * Radar Meteorológico
    * Descodificar o METAR
    * Tabela Sensação Térmica
    * Escala de Beaufort

http://www.fpcolumbofilia.pt/meteo/main06.htm


----------



## Vince (20 Fev 2008 às 12:43)

*MSG CHANNELS Interpretation Guide
Weather, surface conditions and atmospheric constituents*


*Introduction to MSG Channels*

*Applications for weather analysis and forecasting*

*Ocean and Land surface*

*Atmospheric Constituents*

*Special Phenomena*

*Link:*
http://oiswww.eumetsat.org/WEBOPS/msg_interpretation/index.html


----------



## Vince (9 Mar 2008 às 21:05)

*SatManu - MANUAL OF SYNOPTIC SATELLITE METEOROLOGY*

*BASICS*
In this part of the Manual you will find explanations of the different satellite channels and introductions to the method of combining satellite imagery and numerical model parameters. Furthermore, there is a detailed definition of "Conceptual Model".

    * Satellite channels
          o Basic Channels
          o Artificial and Combination Channels 
    * Conceptual Models - Definition
    * Relation of cloud features and numerical model parameters

          o Numerical parameters for synoptic- to mesoscale cloud systems
                + The Quasi-geostrophic Approach
                + Divergence
                + Vertical Motion - Omega Equation
                + Temperature Advection
                + Vorticity
                + Vorticity Advection
                + Potential Vorticity
                + Thermal Front Parameter 
          o Numerical parameters for small scale convective cloud systems
                + Convection and Instability
                + Cape
                + Stability Indices 

    * Additional Tools
          o Vertical Cross Sections
          o Relative Streams 
    * References to General Literature about Satellite Meteorology 




*CONCEPTUAL MODELS*
In this part of the Manual, you will find a detailed description of about fifty conceptual models in different scales.

    * COLD FRONT

          o Arctic Cold Front
          o Cold Front
          o Cold Front in Cold Advection
          o Cold Front in Warm Advection
          o Split Front 

    * WARM FRONT

          o Detached Warm Front
          o Warm Front Band
          o Warm Front Shield 

    * OCCLUSION

          o Back-Bent Occlusion
          o Cold Air Development
          o Instant Occlusion
          o Occlusion: Cold Conveyor Belt Type
          o Occlusion: Warm Conveyor Belt Type 

    * BAROCLINIC BOUNDARY

          o Baroclinic Boundary 


    * SUBSTRUCTURES IN FRONTS AND INITIAL STAGES OF CYCLOGENESIS

          o Front Decay
          o Front Intensification by Jet Crossing
          o Rapid Cyclogenesis
          o Secondary Low Centres in Occlusion Cloud Bands
          o Upper Wave
          o Wave 

    * NON-FRONTAL SYNOPTIC SCALE PHENOMENA

          o Deformation Band
          o Thickness Ridge Cloudiness
          o Upper Level Low
          o Warm Conveyor Belt 

    * MESOSCALE PHENOMENA

          o Comma
          o Convergence Cloudiness
          o Enhanced Cumulus
          o Jet Fibres
          o Polar Low 

    * CONVECTIVE WEATHER FEATURES

          o Cumulonimbus Cluster
          o Cumulonimbus (Cb) and Mesoscale Convective System (MCS)
          o CONVECTIVE CLOUD FEATURES IN TYPICAL SYNOPTIC ENVIRONMENTS

                + At the Leading Edge of Frontal Cloud Bands
                + Enhancement of Convection by PV
                + Fair Weather Conditions
                + The Warm Sector
                + The Warm Sector: Spanish Plume 

    * OROGRAPHICAL WEATHER FEATURES

          o Barrage Cloud
          o Foehn
          o Orographic Effects on Frontal cloud
          o Lee Cloudiness 

    * LOW CLOUDS

          o Cloud Streets
          o Fog and Stratus
          o Stratocumulus Sheets 

    * WV STRUCTURES

          o Dark Stripes
          o Water Vapour Vortices 

    * SMALL SCALE CONCEPTUAL MODELS

          o Coastal Convergence
          o Convergence Lines Over Seas and Lakes
          o Non-orographic Convergence Lines
          o Orographically Induced Convergence Lines
          o Sea-Breeze 





*SHORT VERSIONS*
Here, all the conceptual models included in the Manual are summarized in a compact way. This is useful for quickly refreshing your knowledge.


*EXERCISES*
This part of the Manual contains exercises for each of the conceptual models. It can be used to test the knowledge you have gained in studying the Manual.


*CASE STUDIES*
In this part of the Manual, actual case studies show the applicability of the concept of "Conceptual Models".Most of the case studies have been developed for specific training courses in various parts of Europe.

 * Arctic Front
          o 29 - 30 January 1998 

    * Baroclinic Boundary
          o 12 March 1996 

    * Cold Front
          o 18 - 19 February 1996
          o 12 March 1996
          o 09 - 10 April 1996
          o 17 April 1996
          o 19 February 1997
          o 29 July 1997
          o 29 May 2000 

    * Cold Front in Cold Advection
          o 09 - 10 April 1996
          o 02 - 03 August 1997
          o 15 - 16 March 1998 

    * Cold Front in Warm Advection
          o 09 - 10 April 1996 

    * Comma
          o 19 February 1997
          o 02 - 03 August 1997
          o 15 - 16 March 1998 

    * Convergence Cloudiness
          o 29 July 1997
          o 29 May 2000 

    * Cumulonimbus (Cb) and Mesoscale Convective System (MCS)
          o 07 June 1997
          o 29 July 1997
          o 24 - 25 August 1997
          o 12 - 13 November 1997
          o 11 June 1998
          o 14 - 15 June 1998 



*CATASTROPHIC WEATHER EVENTS*
Here, well-known catastrophic weather events - like floods, storms or avalanches - are presented from the viewpoint of the "Conceptual Model" concept. 

    * Back-Bent Occlusion
          o 06 - 13 August 2002 Flood Catastrophe Central Europe 
    * Baroclinic Boundary
          o 06 - 13 August 2002 Flood Catastrophe Central Europe 

    * Cold Front
          o 04 - 08 July 1997 Flood Catastrophe Central Europe
          o 05 - 25 February 1999 Avalanche Catastrophe Alpine Area 
    * Cold Front in Cold Advection
          o 04 - 08 July 1997 Flood Catastrophe Central Europe 
    * Comma
          o 05 - 25 February 1999 Avalanche Catastrophe Alpine Area 
    * Cumulonimbus (Cb) and Mesoscale Convective System (MCS)
          o 06 - 13 August 2002 Flood Catastrophe Central Europe
          o 13 May 2003 Hail Catastrophe Vienna
          o 04 July 2003 Hail Catastrophe Croatia 
    * Detached Warm Front
          o 05 - 25 February 1999 Avalanche Catastrophe Alpine Area 
    * Enhanced Cumulus
          o 04 - 08 July 1997 Flood Catastrophe Central Europe 
    * Front Intensification by Jet Crossing
          o 04 - 08 July 1997 Flood Catastrophe Central Europe 
    * Lee Cloud
          o 05 - 25 February 1999 Avalanche Catastrophe Alpine Area 
    * Occlusion
          o 04 - 08 July 1997 Flood Catastrophe Central Europe
          o 13 - 16 November 2001 Storm Catastrophe 
    * Rapid Cyclogenesis
          o 25 - 28 December 1999 Storm Catastrophe Atlantic and W. Europe (France, Belgium, Germany)
          o 13 - 16 November 2001 Storm Catastrophe 
    * Stau Cloud
          o 05 - 25 February 1999 Avalanche Catastrophe Alpine Area 
    * Upper Level Low
          o 04 - 08 July 1997 Flood Catastrophe Central Europe
          o 06 - 13 August 2002 Flood Catastrophe Central Europe 
    * Warm Conveyor Belt
          o 04 - 08 July 1997 Flood Catastrophe Central Europe 
    * Warm Front
          o 05 - 25 February 1999 Avalanche Catastrophe Alpine Area 
    * Water Vapour Dark Stripes
          o 13 - 16 November 2001 Storm Catastrophe
          o 06 - 13 August 2002 Flood Catastrophe Central Europe 
    * Wave
          o 06 - 13 August 2002 Flood Catastrophe Central Europe 




*Link:*
http://www.zamg.ac.at/docu/Manual/SatManu/main.htm


----------



## Vince (4 Jul 2008 às 14:01)

*Identifying Cloud Types and Features*

Mais um para a colecção, desta vez um Guia de identificação de nuvens por satélite. Muito bom, 65 páginas com fotografias e explicações.







*Ficheiro PDF: * (2,67Mb)
http://www.southalabama.edu/meteorology/kblackwell/met492b_files/L05_Cloud_Interp.pdf


----------



## Vince (12 Out 2008 às 11:51)

*Tropical Cyclone Forecasters' Reference Guide*

E aqui vai mais um recurso, o manual mais completo que existe na Net sobre meteorologia e ciclogénese tropical e que é disponibilizado pelo NRL.


*Tropical Cyclone Forecasters' Reference Guide*

    * Preface
    * Acknowledgements
    * Evaluation and Feedback
    * Chapter 1. Tropical Cyclone Warning Support
    * Chapter 2. Tropical Climatology
    * Chapter 3. Tropical Cyclone Formation
    * Chapter 4. Tropical Cyclone Motion
    * Chapter 5. Numerical Track Forecast Guidance
    * Chapter 6. Tropical Cyclone Intensity
    * Chapter 7. Tropical Cyclone Structure  (under construction)
    * Tropical Cyclone Links and Web Sites 




*Link:*
http://www.nrlmry.navy.mil/~chu/tropcycl.htm


----------



## Vince (13 Nov 2008 às 12:32)

*A influencia das situações anticiclónicas no regime da precipitação em portugal*

Um artigo que classifica e aborda as diversas situações sinópticas, circulação atmosférica, tipos de bloqueio (Omega, Difluente, Cut-off high,  variação anual, etc.


*A INFLUENCIA DAS SITUAÇÕES ANTICICLÓNICAS NO REGIME DA PRECIPITAÇÃO EM PORTUGAL*
Catarina Ramos
Finisterra, XXïl, 43, Lisboa, 1987

*Link:* (PDF 34 páginas 1,6Mb)
http://www.ceg.ul.pt/finisterra/numeros/1987-43/43_01.pdf





*Introdução*
Em Portugal, o Verão é a estação do ano em que os
anticiclones são, claramente, mais frequentes, destacando-se
destes o anticiclone Atlântico subtropical (As), o qual é nor-
malmente encimado pela faixa das altas pressões subtropicais.
Estas características da circulação atmosférica, à latitude de
Portugal, conferem ao Verão o seu tom quente e seco. Assim
sendo, a ausência das precipitações na estação estival é um
facto perfeitamente normal no clima português.

Contudo, no Inverno, a ausência das precipitações está
longe de ser urna situação excepcional. A longa duração dos
períodos anticiclónicos conduz a situações de seca que, nesta
altura do ano, têm necessariamente consequências graves nos
domínios ecológico e económico.

Pelo interesse que nos despertou este tema, a orientação
dada ao presente artigo procurou, numa primeira fase, definir
a secura invernal, tendo em conta a análise estatística das
precipitações, e, numa segunda fase, definir as situações anti-
ciclónicas que ocorrem em Portugal e detectar de entre elas
quais as responsáveis por períodos de seca invernal.
Este artigo retoma e desenvolve algumas conclusões apre-
sentadas em trabalho anterior (C. Ramos, 1985), em que se
evidencia a influencia determinante das situações de abrigo
aerológico no regime pluviométrico de Portugal Continental.

A caracterização do regime pluviométrico foi feita, por
anos climatológicos, para o período de 1950-51 a 1979-80 e
teve por base as estações da rede sinóptica portuguesa, à
excepção de Portalegre, em virtude de a sua série de valores
näo ser homogénea


----------



## Vince (17 Nov 2008 às 13:31)

> *AS GOTAS DE AR FRIO E O REGIME DA PRECIPITAÇÃO EM PORTUGAL*
> José Eduardo Ventura
> Finisterra, XXII, 1987
> 
> ...



*Link:* (PDF 1,3Mb)
http://www.ceg.ul.pt/finisterra/numeros/1987-43/43_02.pdf


----------



## Vince (11 Fev 2009 às 22:29)

*REGIÕES DE VARIABILIDADE HOMOGÉNEA DA PRECIPITAÇÃO NA PENÍNSULA IBÉRICA E CONTEXTOS ATMOSFÉRICOS ASSOCIADOS
*Pedro Tildes Gomes e Marcelo Fragoso
Centro de Estudos Geográficos
Faculdade de Letras de Lisboa



> ...
> Com este estudo pretendem-se identificar as várias regiões de variabilidade homogénea da precipitação e o respectivo contexto atmosférico associado. É, pois, um passo preliminar para se poder entender a variabilidade da precipitação, mas também começar a perceber quais os mecanismos atmosféricos que regem a distribuição espacial da chuva na Península Ibérica. Este estudo é dedicado somente à variabilidade espacial, ficando de foram todos os problemas relativos aos padrões de variabilidade temporal.



*Link:* (PDF)
http://www.apgeo.pt/files/docs/CD_X_Coloquio_Iberico_Geografia/pdfs/093.pdf


----------



## Vince (24 Nov 2009 às 17:44)

Alguns powerpoints da conferência  Severe Weather Symposium 2009 que ocorreu recentemente nos EUA sobre Tempo severo


Mike Buban -- OSU PhD Candidate/CIMMS 
*The Role of Boundary Layer Circulations of Convective Initiation*
http://sws2009.cod.edu/decks/sws_09.ppt


Dave Carlsen -- Environment Canada
*A Photogrammetric analysis of the Elie, MB F5 Tornado*
http://sws2009.cod.edu/decks/elie.ppt


Chuck Doswell - CIMMS
*A History of Severe Weather Meteorology*
http://sws2009.cod.edu/decks/CoD_Symposium09_Doswell.ppt


Roger Edwards - SPC
*The Forecast Funnel*
http://sws2009.cod.edu/decks/4funnel.ppt
*Parameter Evaluation*
http://sws2009.cod.edu/decks/cmm-parm.ppt

Adam Houston - UN
*Principles of Deep Convection Initiation*
http://sws2009.cod.edu/decks/DCI.pptx

Paul Markowski - PSU
*Theoretical Aspects of Tornadogenesis*
http://sws2009.cod.edu/decks/cod_talk_2009.ppt

Al Pietrycha - NWS
*Non-Supercell Tornadoes*
http://sws2009.cod.edu/decks/codsvr2009.ppt


Erik Rasmussen - Rasmussen Systems Inc.
*Tornadogenesis: Unknowns*
http://sws2009.cod.edu/decks/CoD2009c.ppt

Yvette Richardson - PSU
*VORTEX2 Field Project: Year 1*
http://sws2009.cod.edu/decks/CoD_06nov09.ppt


Neil Taylor - Environment Canada
*Preliminary Results of UNSTABLE 2008 Field Project in Alberta*
http://sws2009.cod.edu/decks/COD_Symposium09_Taylor.ppt

Morris Weisman - NCAR/MMM
*Explicit Prediction of Convective Storms: What is possible?*
http://sws2009.cod.edu/decks/COD_Severe_110509F.ppt


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Abr 2011 às 15:58)

*S'COOL Project*

http://science-edu.larc.nasa.gov/SCOOL/index.php

http://science-edu.larc.nasa.gov/cloud_chart/

Um site com muito material acerca de nuvens e didáctico.


----------



## PiMarques (19 Jul 2011 às 20:44)

*ESPERE - Climate Encyclopaedia*

Olá a todos, este é o meu primeiro _post_, e espero não estar enganado no local.

Gostava de vos deixar um documento que julgo ser bastante completo, com informação pertinente tanto para interessados ou para profissionais da Meteorologia, Climatologia e Poluição Atmosférica.

Desta forma deixo-vos os links para a página principal: http://www.espere.net/

Algumas secções desta enciclopédia já se encontram traduzidas, no entanto, julgo que a versão em inglês será a mais completa, para obter esta versão inglesa em PDF basta clicar em "english" na página anterior.


----------



## Gerofil (13 Ago 2011 às 01:12)

*Sinais de Radar característicos de tempo convectivo severo* 
Maria João Melo Tavares de Carvalho, Departamento de Física da Universidade de Aveiro

http://torre.fis.ua.pt/presentations/lectures/Synop/monografias2011/Sinais%20de%20Radar%20caracter%C3%ADsticos%20de%20tempo_monografia-ms-mjoao.pdf


----------



## Fantkboy (25 Out 2011 às 22:25)

Muito interessante para quem quiser saber mais sobre a Circulação de Jet Streak’s

Autor 

João Carlos Martins Teixeira
Departamento de Física
Meteorologia Sinóptica
Universidade de Aveiro




> Introdução
> Devido ao aquecimento diferencial da atmosfera, são gerados sistemas de altas e
> baixa pressão ao longo do globo. Estes sistemas de pressão tendem a distribuir-se em bandas, alta pressão no equador,
> baixa pressão ao longo das
> ...



Link:   *http://torre.fis.ua.pt/presentations/lectures/Synop/monografias2011/Circulação de Jet Streak’s.pdf*


----------



## c.bernardino (30 Ago 2012 às 18:17)

cursos interessantes e ... à distância?

https://www.meted.ucar.edu/training_detail_courses.php?orderBy=&topic=%


----------



## AndréFrade (31 Mai 2014 às 18:18)

Boa tarde. Estou a terminar o secundário, e como tal estou a colocar todas as possibilidades (Ir para a universidade, etc). 

Gostava de saber a vossa opinião do facto de entrar na força aérea para Meteorologia. O que vos parece ? Aguardo resposta


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Jun 2014 às 21:52)

Então, já meteste de lado a hipotese do curso de Geografia? 
Se sim, fizeste bem.


----------



## AndréFrade (19 Jun 2014 às 22:20)

Boa noite. Estou a pensar ainda na decisão do curso a tirar na universidade. 

Encontrei em diversas universidades o curso de Gestão de empresas, gestão de recurso humanos, entre outros. Que vos parece esta área da gestão a nível futuro ?

Obrigado.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (28 Set 2014 às 22:16)

Características básicas das supercélulas em Espanha (Trabalho da AEMET)

http://www.aemet.es/documentos/es/c...supercelulas/Caracteristicas_supercelulas.pdf

Trabalho bastante interessante sobre supercélulas, com o selo da AEMET!


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Out 2014 às 23:56)

Alguém daqui sabe se o curso de Meteorologia da Universidade de Lisboa é alguma coisa de jeito?


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Dez 2014 às 01:40)

PDF bastante interessante sobre o norte do país.

http://consulta-prot-norte.inescpor...cao-e-diagnostico/Riscos Extensivos-Final.pdf


----------



## Paelagius (28 Dez 2014 às 11:13)

PDF de tese de mestrado em Meteorologia sobre Asperatus undulatus

http://www.met.reading.ac.uk/~swrhgnrj/anderson_dissertation.pdf


----------



## jotackosta (1 Jul 2015 às 15:36)

Bem, não se trata de nenhum livro de formação e aprendizagem de Meteorologia mas para não abrir outro tópico informo aqui.

Ando a ler um romance que foi editado este ano, em Portugal, chamado *"O Meteorologista"* do escritor francês Olivier Rolin. Para os amantes de meteorologia, recomendo 

Sinopse:
A sua ocupação eram as nuvens. Sobre a imensa extensão da URSS, os aviões tinham necessidade das suas previsões para aterrar, os navios para abrir caminho através dos gelos, os tratores para lavrar as terras negras. Na conquista do espaço que se iniciava, os seus instrumentos sondavam a estratosfera, ele sonhava domesticar a energia dos ventos e do sol, acreditava «construir o socialismo», até ao dia de 1934 em que foi detido como «sabotador». A partir desse momento a sua vida, a de uma vítima por entre os milhões de outras do terror estalinista, foi uma descida aos infernos.

Durante os anos no campo de concentração, e até à véspera da sua morte atroz, ele enviava à pequena filha Eleonora desenhos, herbários, adivinhas. É a descoberta dessa correspondência destinada a uma criança, que ele não mais voltaria a ver, que me levou a investigar sobre o destino de Alexei Feodossevitch Vangengheim, o meteorologista. Mas também a convicção de que estas histórias de um outro tempo, de um outro país, não são tão longínquas como poderíamos pensar: o triunfo mundial do capitalismo não se explica sem o fim terrível da esperança revolucionária.
_Olivier Rolin_


----------



## StormRic (3 Jul 2015 às 01:54)

Não sei se já é conhecida do fórum esta interessante tese: 10 Anos de estações automáticas: perspectivas para a caracterização do clima em Portugal


----------



## StormRic (3 Jul 2015 às 01:55)

Paelagius disse:


> PDF de tese de mestrado em Meteorologia sobre Asperatus undulatus
> 
> http://www.met.reading.ac.uk/~swrhgnrj/anderson_dissertation.pdf



Penso que falta algum texto ao link, não consegue ligar.


----------



## Gerofil (29 Jul 2015 às 00:52)

*INSTRUMENTAÇÃO E MÉTODOS DE OBSERVAÇÃO (Curso de Física da Atmosfera)*

(Maria de los Dolores Manso Orgaz, Maria Esmeralda Miranda Teixeira e Vasco Amorim)


----------



## Gerofil (29 Jul 2015 às 00:56)

*Curso de Introdução à Meteorologia*

(Pedro M A Miranda, IDL, Faculdade de Ciências, Universidade de Lisboa)
Agradecimentos:
-Pedro Viterbo
-Nuno Moreira
-Paulo Pinto
-Lourdes Bugalho
-Margarida Belo Pereira
-Mariana Bernardino (Instituto de Meteorologia).


----------



## sandgrain (22 Nov 2015 às 14:12)

Gerofil, o link já não se encontra activo.


----------



## Orion (2 Jan 2016 às 20:05)

*The International Antarctic Weather Forecasting Handbook*

http://www.bom.gov.au/ant/handbook/handbook_16june04.pdf

*Practical Meteorology: An Algebra-based Survey of Atmospheric Science
*
http://www.eos.ubc.ca/books/Practical_Meteorology/


----------



## Orion (3 Jan 2016 às 16:55)

*Mariner's Weather Handbook; A Guide to Forecasting and Tactics (1999):*

http://www.setsail.com/mwh.pdf


----------



## Orion (3 Jan 2016 às 20:50)

*Severe Weather Forecasting Tip Sheet: WFO Louisville*

http://www.weather.gov/media/lmk/soo/SvrWx_Fcstg_TipSheet.pdf


----------



## Gerofil (3 Jan 2016 às 23:40)

sandgrain disse:


> Gerofil, o link já não se encontra activo.



Por aqui:

https://www.google.pt/url?sa=t&rct=...If5k2VQvp-Yb2zBuleHKeA&bvm=bv.110151844,d.d24


----------



## kuaxie (25 Mar 2018 às 18:30)

Olá, 

Alguém tem conhecimento de site/link onde ler/aprender os básicos sobre meteorologia?
Obrigado


----------



## Orion (25 Mar 2018 às 22:01)

kuaxie disse:


> Olá,
> 
> Alguém tem conhecimento de site/link onde ler/aprender os básicos sobre meteorologia?
> Obrigado



https://archive.org/details/Eyewitness_Companions_Weather_by_The_Met_Office

https://www.meted.ucar.edu/index.php (mais avançado e requer registo)

http://www.theweatherprediction.com/


----------



## Tendencioso (6 Dez 2019 às 14:02)

Olá pessoal! Encontrei no sítio do professor Roger Smith um manancial de textos muito úteis, mas não tenho a certeza de que estejam propositadamente disponíveis para o público, talvez se alguém tiver disponibilidade para escrever e perguntar, isso se revele útil, aqui está a directoria em questão

https://www.meteo.physik.uni-muenchen.de/~roger/Lectures/

https://www.meteo.physik.uni-muenchen.de/~roger/

Acabei agora de lhe enviar um e-mail a perguntar se não haverá problema, eu gosto de saber se as ligações são completamente legais


----------



## Mammatus (13 Mar 2020 às 01:14)

Qual o vosso feedback sobre esta "bíblia"?







Quiçá seja um pouco complexo para quem não é da área. 

Que livros me aconselhariam? Pretendo algo que não fosse demasiado básico, não sou nenhum expert, mas também não me considero leigo.


----------



## RStorm (10 Out 2021 às 14:10)

Gostava de saber qual a vossa opinião sobre a licenciatura de Meteorologia, oceanografia e geofísica, que existe na faculdade de ciências em Lisboa. 

E já agora, quais as disciplinas necessárias para a entrada?


----------



## Mammatus (10 Out 2021 às 14:24)

RStorm disse:


> Gostava de saber qual a vossa opinião sobre a licenciatura de Meteorologia, oceanografia e geofísica, que existe na faculdade de ciências em Lisboa.
> 
> E já agora, quais as disciplinas necessárias para a entrada?



Boas

Tens aqui a informação sobre a licenciatura
https://fenix.ciencias.ulisboa.pt/degrees/meteorologia-oceanografia-e-geofisica-564500436615386

Na altura ainda pensei ingressar nessa licenciatura, mas como no secundário andei sempre às turras com a Física, achei melhor reconsiderar, pelo que acabei por seguir Biologia, também na FCUL.


Quanto ao feedback, dá uma olhadela neste post para ficares com uma ideia abrangente
https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/licenciatura-mog.10666/#post-834821


Eu creio que o @Duarte Sousa ou o @Gilmet ingressaram nesse curso... é uma questão deles confirmarem e, em caso afirmativo, poderão responder às tuas perguntas.


----------



## RStorm (11 Out 2021 às 17:57)

Mammatus disse:


> Boas
> 
> Tens aqui a informação sobre a licenciatura
> https://fenix.ciencias.ulisboa.pt/degrees/meteorologia-oceanografia-e-geofisica-564500436615386
> ...


Boas amigo @Mammatus, mais uma vez muito obrigado pelo esclarecimento 

Estou a pensar tirar essa licenciatura num futuro próximo, talvez no próximo ano, mas acontece que estudei e trabalho numa área totalmente diferente, portanto não sabia ao certo quais as disciplinas e procedimentos necessários para a candidatura.
Já tinha procurado antes alguma informação no Google, mas nunca tinha obtido algo que me tivesse esclarecido.

Cumprimentos e um abraço


----------



## Mammatus (21 Out 2021 às 22:51)

RStorm disse:


> Boas amigo @Mammatus, mais uma vez muito obrigado pelo esclarecimento
> 
> Estou a pensar tirar essa licenciatura num futuro próximo, talvez no próximo ano, mas acontece que estudei e trabalho numa área totalmente diferente, portanto não sabia ao certo quais as disciplinas e procedimentos necessários para a candidatura.
> Já tinha procurado antes alguma informação no Google, mas nunca tinha obtido algo que me tivesse esclarecido.
> ...



Força nisso!


----------



## RStorm (22 Out 2021 às 12:10)

Mammatus disse:


> Força nisso!


Obrigado, um abraço


----------

